

Jason Calacanis's Thoughts on the Stolen iPhone Prototype - chris24
http://calacanis.com/2010/05/01/the-official-verdict-in-the-stolen-iphone-case/

======
puredemo
I agree with all of these points except for the part of Steve Jobs being wrong
somehow. Not that Jobs isn't wrong sometimes, but he had nothing to do with
any of this.

Most major companies keep prototypes under wraps for a myriad of reasons.
There is nothing new or dishonorable about it.

------
kylemathews
Jason redeems himself. Great post. This whole spectacle is obscene.

